# Internet Knife Source



## henri (Jul 3, 2007)

Found a few, but Amazon doesn't have the latest knife I want. What would be an alternate and reliable [and cheap ) web source for cutlery? Boy, hope the DW doesn't find out I got bug bit.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Depends what you're looking for. But generally, Shop for case knives, Kershaw and other discount knives at Knifeworks.com is among the lowest prices for the mainstream brands.


----------



## henri (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Phatch,
I checked that site and thanks; appears there are few web sources for cut-rate Henckels, Wusthofs etc. Am staying away from the Japanese iron but they are interesting....[and sharp].


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I like Knife Merchant, although it's been a few years since I bought from them. Very helpful then, though.

What specifically are you looking for?

And welcome to the club. You're in the company of many knife lovers here.


----------



## henri (Jul 3, 2007)

Found a good web site for knives etc...Cutleryandmore. Ordered a Henckels (must stay with German steel) knife [12 inch chef classic for dispatching large mean cabbages ] and steel. Price was quite reasonable and lower than I could get locally even with significant discounts. One item was damaged so I called their customer service; received a replacement three days later with a prepaid UPS return label. It doesn't get any better than that. 
I'm at ease with an 8 inch, rather comfy with a 10 but very nervous with a 12. Now, what does someone near me feel?


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

If looking for real bargain on good label, try ebay - not current auctions but member's stores (more reliable and offer shipping choice). Search type of knife and who knows..even some rare handmade stuff is available.
Anyway, trusted online stores are always better and fool-proof

C


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree with ebay, i got a wusthof knife off of there about 40 dollars cheaper than the cheapest place online.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I also just ordered knives from cutlerly and more and they have great service also. From the places i was shopping around on the internet they are one of the cheaper places also.


----------



## msmadelinerose (Sep 1, 2007)

_I'm a culinary student, and our Chef just told us about JBPrints.com, I placed an order and it came really quick. They have a good selection of knives and brands._

_MsMadelineRose_


----------

